# pigeon found w/blue tags



## duckprof (Aug 19, 2005)

my father found a pigeon in his yard. it has blue bands on both legs: 

right leg band: 2005 0202AU

left leg band: WRF

I think the bird is ok, just tired and hungry.

contact me via e-mail and I will put you in touch with my dad. He lives on the Garden Peninsula of the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This may or may not be the contact information, as the club name is usually on the AU band with the year and birds number. But this is what I found under the 2005 bands.

Wolf River Flyers
Mark Kreevich
Gillet, WI.
920-855-6558

E-mail [email protected] (all letters are capitals)


----------

